# A couple random photos.



## XKiller (Jun 21, 2011)

Heres afew random photos i have taken of wild and captive specimans some recent some old. bored so i thought i'd share afew images.
Enyoy.

Captive.

My female QLD Chlamydosaurus kingii






My old boy, No longer mine.






Cyclodomorphus gerrardii, for those wondering after a photoshoot done with this partictular animal we were going to feed it a snail, it had no interest in it and the snail eventully crawled on its head so i took a picture.





Notechis scutatus





Pseudechis collettii





Wild.

central netted dragon, these are everywhere in S/W QLD.





white crowned snake





Dendrelaphis punctulata.





Pseudonaja textilis





A tree filled with coastal carpets 6 up there to be exact.





Litoria gracilenta





Shane


----------



## Tristan (Jun 21, 2011)

nice shots, and some nice animals, can i ask what size enclosure you keep your Chlamydosaurus kingii in? and is it indoor or out?


----------



## Kenno (Jun 21, 2011)

Great shots mate!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 21, 2011)

Love the one of the bluey and snail.


----------



## XKiller (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheers.
Indoor 1.2H 1.2L 600D its rely a minimin IMO they get alot of time in the sun also throughout the week 



Tristan said:


> nice shots, and some nice animals, can i ask what size enclosure you keep your Chlamydosaurus kingii in? and is it indoor or out?




Pink tongue.



newtolovingsnake said:


> Love the one of the bluey and snail.


----------



## snakes123 (Jun 21, 2011)

Great shots!


----------



## FAY (Jun 21, 2011)

Fantastic shots Shane.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 21, 2011)

Awesome shots, the pink tongue one is so cute 
Wow 6 Carpets in a tree, isn't it rare to find groups of pythons in the same area in the wild?


----------



## cadwallader (Jun 21, 2011)

6 coastal in one tree  awesome photos love the first one.


----------



## nagini-baby (Jun 21, 2011)

love snakes in a tree.. thats gold that photo


----------



## byron_moses (Jun 21, 2011)

great shots shane nice work mate


----------



## hugsta (Jun 21, 2011)

Great shots mate, thanks for posting.


----------



## Banjo (Jun 21, 2011)

WOW thanks for sharing.


----------



## XKiller (Jun 22, 2011)

Cheers for the kind comments.


Nah not rely.



snakeluvver said:


> Awesome shots, the pink tongue one is so cute
> Wow 6 Carpets in a tree, isn't it rare to find groups of pythons in the same area in the wild?


----------



## Bonustokin (Jun 22, 2011)

6 pythons in a tree... hahahaha 
cool pics mate


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jun 22, 2011)

Great photos. Love the Collett's...  I think that's next on the list... (maybe)


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 22, 2011)

Fantastic photos as usual!


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jun 22, 2011)

you have it all over Ken Duncan


----------



## XKiller (Jun 22, 2011)

It was a big tree lol, 



Bonustokin said:


> 6 pythons in a tree... hahahaha
> cool pics mate


----------



## Treknotechelaps (Jun 30, 2011)

Awesome pics! Great one of the White Crown..the Collett's is in my top ten list of snakes to get, wicked looking snake


----------



## bigi (Jul 11, 2011)

cool pictures,
It looks like the 1st frilly needs a feed


----------

